# New and need some positive stories



## justonemorex

Hi everyone,

This is my first time joining a forum ever!so I hope I'm writing this in the right place!
Husband and I have a boy 9 and girl 11,He had a vasectomy ten years ago when we were both very tired,and depressed from having two babies.
Always deeply regretted it and finally saved up to get a reversal in September 2014,been trying ever since with no joy &#128542;.
Didn't get around to having SA but kind of wish He had now,but have been scoping at home and they seem to have increased over time.
Both taking vitamins and using Preseed,just finding it so difficult to deal with as we fell straight away with our two children.
Would love to hear from people in the same situation or who have successfully conceived after a vr please x


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Welcome and good luck TTC! Is there a way to test his sperm count post-VR?


----------



## JellyPickles

Welcome to B&B!! I don't have any insight into your particular situation unfortunately, but I wanted to welcome you anyway. :) I would still try to get him to have the SA if that's still an option, if only for your own peace of mind. I've heard that they aren't very expensive as fertility testing goes. Good luck to you!!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Just realised thats what SA is :dohh: good luck to you!


----------



## justonemorex

Thanks girls xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

Welcome and good luck x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to bnb! Good luck! :)


----------



## aliciad123

May god bless you!


----------



## justonemorex

Xxx


----------

